# steep roof wash



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This 1 was a little freaky around the pool cage!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks good Aaron. I now see why you have white hair!:jester: Ever get chemical burns?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Naaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Check out 3:22


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm sure you have posted before but what kind of set up are you using for washing?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great! How long did this one take, how many gallons of mix did it take, and did you rinse? Thanks.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Lambrecht said:


> Looks great! How long did this one take, how many gallons of mix did it take, and did you rinse? Thanks.


I never rinse. This 1 I used 150 gls. We pulled up @ 7:45 & were finished by noon.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I'm sure you have posted before but what kind of set up are you using for washing?


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

You don't rinse the roof mix off of the windows?


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Aaron, great vids. Between the advice you and PP have given on pt I may someday get over my fear of severely damaging ho's property using that bleach. For now I'll stick to painting. 

ps. i wondered about the windows too.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> You don't rinse the roof mix off of the windows?


Yes we clean the windows as part of our service!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks good


----------

